# Best Hotels in the World for under US$100/night



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

siamu maharaj said:


> Ibis hotels remind me of Ikea! The ones in BKK are beautiful, trendy, clean, new and cheap! The only downside is a lack of a swimming pool. They have 2 huge buildings, I'm sure a pool could've been accommodated.


Yeah, I've seen some of the pictures. I doubt I'll stay at one but they look good for the price.



siamu maharaj said:


> Foadi, I stay at the mini hotel R in BKK. It's kinda like Ibis, but of course it's no 5-star! But it's new, clean, and pretty nice. I went to Krabi and they have tons of new, gorgeous hotels with every amenity at dirt-cheap rates. Baiyoke Tower is also pretty cheap, and it affords a great view. The only downside is that the ground level of the building sucks balls. Ruins the whole experience.


Yeah, I wouldn't want to stay at the Baiyoke. It's nice to go there to eat occasionally, but I've heard nothing but bad things about the hotel. The hotel I'm most interested in at the moment is the Lebua at the top of the State tower. Pretty much all of the reviews I've read on the place have been positive, and they occasionally have a 3200baht/night promotion (US$95). It's an all-suite hotel, so the rooms are very large and the hotel starts at like the 50th floor or something, so all the rooms have a great view and balconies. Plus the restaurants at the top of the hotel are supposed to be world class (one of them is the highest outdoor restaurant in the world supposedly). I think I'm going to stay here for two nights or so when I return to Bangkok

Lebua










Restaurant at the top



















Balcony





































Pool










As for Krabi, never been believe it or not. I am somewhat interested in going. Would you recommend any hotel in particular? I'm not very familiar with the geography, but most people say the best beach is Railay west, is this true? There seems to be a good deal going for the Railay bay resort at 1900 baht/night (USD$55). Amazing views from what I've found on flickr:

From the pool:










a pano of the beach:










So that's where I'm thinking of staying if I head down there. Seems to get mostly positive reviews.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

_00_deathscar said:


> Foadi - that is amazing!
> 
> Bangkok and Thailand in general has some of the best deals around - you can live like a fucking king there and pay less than half of what you'd be paying elsewhere for the same price.





siamu maharaj said:


> Outside of Thailand, I've never come across cheap hotels, wherever I've gone I've paid much more than in Thailand.


Yeah, very true. Thailand has some amazing deals that I haven't seen anywhere else. I was hoping some of the country/city boosters who frequent this board and constantly post random pictures of their countries in completely unrelated threads would post information about hotels in their countries. I am genuinely interested in seeing the deals available around the world. Doesn't seem to be happening though.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I ate at the Lebua* once when I was in Bangkok - the food was quite simply one of the worst I've EVER had - be it in Bangkok, Thailand, or otherwise.

Avoid it at all costs.

*It was only at one restaurant on the Mezzanine Floor (near the swimming pool) for lunch though - so make of that what you will. For comparison, I would have expected something approaching the 'filler' restaurants in Regal Hong Kong/Kowloon, which whilst expensive, are still decent fare. This however, was horrid - it was expensive and bad. The staff was nice though, if a little too-friendly.

For a similar price range, try the River Cafe and Terrace at the Peninsula, where we were staying and ate a few times - their dinner buffet is very, very good, and offers a great 'right by the riverside' atmosphere. The food is certainly decent, the service is exemplary and the atmosphere is brilliant.

In general though in Bangkok, I found my meals and dinners out into the street to be far better than dining in the hotels, and this without taking price into consideration.

The restaurant at the top of Lebua is certainly interesting though - if for nothing else, then for the views...here's another pic to add to the ones foadi has posted:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

foadi said:


> Yeah, very true. Thailand has some amazing deals that I haven't seen anywhere else. *I was hoping some of the country/city boosters who frequent this board and constantly post random pictures of their countries in completely unrelated threads would post information about hotels in their countries.* I am genuinely interested in seeing the deals available around the world. Doesn't seem to be happening though.


You should have started a "Most expensive hotels in the world" - this place would be flooded 

You'd think SSC was full of millionaires or something the way some keep boasting about their city and its expenses - as if there aren't two sides to a coin.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

_00_deathscar said:


> I ate at the Lebua* once when I was in Bangkok - the food was quite simply one of the worst I've EVER had - be it in Bangkok, Thailand, or otherwise.
> 
> Avoid it at all costs.
> 
> ...


That's unfortunate to hear.

What is the price for the River cafe and the Peninsula?

The restaurant at Lebua that interests me the most is Breeze on the 52nd floor. Sirocco (the one pictured) is supposed to be best and it's the highest, but honestly nothing really pops out on the menu at me. I'd rather get something I know I'll like for 1000-1500b at Breeze than something I might not like for 2500b+ at Sirocco. I'll probably still get a drink or something at the skybar at Sirocco, but just not a meal.




_00_deathscar said:


> You should have started a "Most expensive hotels in the world" - this place would be flooded
> 
> You'd think SSC was full of millionaires or something the way some keep boasting about their city and its expenses - as if there aren't two sides to a coin.


Yeah, I'll never understand that mentality. These guys seem to think being overpriced is a good thing and will attract tourists. I'm not going to stay in a city where US$100 is going to get me a crap hotel and US$25 is going to get me a crap meal. Just not going to happen. I want bargains, as do most travellers. If these guys want to promote tourism in their country they should understand that.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I think the buffet at the Peninsula came to around 1800 baht per person - though I can't remember if that included drinks. You can probably call in and ask how much it is.

I think the other restaurants you mentioned at Lebua may be worth trying - I don't know why, but I keep comparing it to the Regal Hong Kong/Kowloon where the filler restaurants are just that, but it's top restaurants (Zefferino) is one of the very best in Hong Kong (for Italian food anyway).

Besides, they'll have a stunning view.

We ate dinner 'out' (not in a hotel but in a regular place) thrice, twice at the recommendations of the concierge - I remember the best meal I had, the bill came to just under 1000 baht and that included drinks! It was stunning.

This place we ate at next to the Palace, right beside the market was also ridiculously good.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

:uh:

1800b/pp might be a little too expensive for me since I'll prolly bring one of my, uh, regulars, along with me. I will admit I've never been to any of those riverside restaurants, all the major hotels seem to have them (Oriental, Peninsula, Shangri-La, etc). I'll probably check around a little before I chose one to try. Up until now I think the most expensive buffet I've had is the one at the top of the Bayoike 2 which is like 550b/pp or something. Most of my meals are 40-120b range with the occasional 200-300b splurge for a nice seafood meal, so still not sure if I'm comfortable paying so much.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Foadi, I stayed at the ao nang beach in Krabi, which is a short drive/boat ride from Railey beach. It's a bit demure place, and is no Phuket or Koh Samui. So if that's your thing, don't come here. But if you're like me and like all sorts of different places then surely do. 

The hotel at the Railey beach looks seriously beautiful beacuse of the view. None of the ones in Ao Nang have their own beach. In Ao nang, I stayed at Aree Tara. Beautiful hotel. Then there's Buri Tara. And another one right next to Aree Tara (can't recall the name). In fact that street has several spanking-new gorgeous hotels at very cheap prices. If you ever go there, then look up a map and see where these hotels are (Ao Nang is a small place). Just drop at Ao Nang, and walk around and see which one you like the best. The ones I mentioned are within a 100 meters! Actually, I got it wrong, there are a few resorts with there own beach, they're just on the left side of the road. Still, all of it is within a km or less. Ao Nang's also scam free according to my experience. I got myself a scooter and when I returned the owner didn't even bother getting out of his shop and checking it.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

siamu maharaj said:


> Foadi, I stayed at the ao nang beach in Krabi, which is a short drive/boat ride from Railey beach. It's a bit demure place, and is no Phuket or Koh Samui. So if that's your thing, don't come here. But if you're like me and like all sorts of different places then surely do.


I like quiet places and from the pictures I've seen Krabi has some of the best looking beaches in Thailand, especially around Railay. I will likely bring a friend with me from Bangkok, so nightlife wont be a major concern. Basically just want to relax on the beach, maybe rent a kayak and work my way around the area for a day.



siamu maharaj said:


> The hotel at the Railey beach looks seriously beautiful beacuse of the view. None of the ones in Ao Nang have their own beach. In Ao nang, I stayed at Aree Tara. Beautiful hotel. Then there's Buri Tara. And another one right next to Aree Tara (can't recall the name). In fact that street has several spanking-new gorgeous hotels at very cheap prices. If you ever go there, then look up a map and see where these hotels are (Ao Nang is a small place). Just drop at Ao Nang, and walk around and see which one you like the best. The ones I mentioned are within a 100 meters! Actually, I got it wrong, there are a few resorts with there own beach, they're just on the left side of the road. Still, all of it is within a km or less. Ao Nang's also scam free according to my experience. I got myself a scooter and when I returned the owner didn't even bother getting out of his shop and checking it.


Aree Tara looks nice. How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking? The website says like 2000b/night or something but the discount sites are giving rates under 1000b/night. I'm more interested in Railay because of the beaches and setting, but ao nang seems to be more convenient for everything else. Still not sure what I'll eventually do. Usually what I do is just show up and walk around and see what I like best, but that wont work in this case since I'm probably going to show up with someone else.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> KL has the lowest 5-star hotel rates in the world, even cheaper than Bangkok :cheers:


Have been checking out 5 star hotels in KL since I'm considering going later this year. As of right now the Renaissance (at US$55/night) and the Nikko (at US$75/night) look the most attractive. They're both within 5-10 min walk from the Petronas towers

Here's a view from the Nikko










and from the Renaissance










If the price remains unchanged I'll probably go with the Renaissance unless another hotel is recommended. Looks like there are a lot of good deals in KL tho. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

foadi said:


> :uh:
> 
> *1800b/pp might be a little too expensive for me since I'll prolly bring one of my, uh, regulars, along with me*. I will admit I've never been to any of those riverside restaurants, all the major hotels seem to have them (Oriental, Peninsula, Shangri-La, etc). I'll probably check around a little before I chose one to try. Up until now I think the most expensive buffet I've had is the one at the top of the Bayoike 2 which is like 550b/pp or something. Most of my meals are 40-120b range with the occasional 200-300b splurge for a nice seafood meal, so still not sure if I'm comfortable paying so much.


The last meal we had before we left Bangkok came to about 300 baht per person - included a few glasses of wine!

And :lol: @ the bit in bold  And how much would one of your 'regulars' cost?


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

I leave 1000b for taxi money in the morning if they spend the night. But just to hang out or go on a date I don't give anything, nothing is expected. Not willing to shell out 3600b for a buffet.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I have looked at hrs.de and found only two 4*-Hotels with rates under 100$. The cheapest 5*-Hotel offers rooms from 117$ (hrs-rate tough) and is located outside the city in a suburb.

The other ten 5*-hotels in Hamburg have rates of 170-299$.

I have looked up the rates for a random date: 1st to 4th october (actually it is the weekend around the national holiday).


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

foadi said:


> I like quiet places and from the pictures I've seen Krabi has some of the best looking beaches in Thailand, especially around Railay. I will likely bring a friend with me from Bangkok, so nightlife wont be a major concern. Basically just want to relax on the beach, maybe rent a kayak and work my way around the area for a day.
> 
> 
> Aree Tara looks nice. How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking? The website says like 2000b/night or something but the discount sites are giving rates under 1000b/night. I'm more interested in Railay because of the beaches and setting, but ao nang seems to be more convenient for everything else. Still not sure what I'll eventually do. Usually what I do is just show up and walk around and see what I like best, but that wont work in this case since I'm probably going to show up with someone else.


The room cost me around 1000/night. Krabi is beautiful indeed! I also took a kayak for half a day, it's tiring but fucking amazing.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

foadi said:


> I leave 1000b for taxi money in the morning if they spend the night. But just to hang out or go on a date I don't give anything, nothing is expected. Not willing to shell out 3600b for a buffet.


True - if it's a date, it is a bit much.

The food isn't spectacular as such, it's more the ambience and atmosphere.

As a rule, I never go to nice places where I'll be distracted from the food and atmosphere.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Supprizing one of the best deals I'v found was in New Zealand, stayed at a place called Appartments on the Waterfront in Picton, nothing too fancy but really big self catering 2 bedroom units done to good residental standard with a balconey looking over the harbour for about $80 if I remember correctly.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

If you want to get cheap accomodation plan in hotels, try this site:
www.hoteltravel.com

I know that Ibis, Campanille, Ramada and DaysIn are quite good.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Kenting in Taiwan also has some great deals - the rooms or hotels aren't spectacular (certainly not 4* or 5*), but they're piss cheap and have stunning mountain and sea views.


----------



## Andres_RoCa (Mar 28, 2007)

Any hotels outside of Asia? We should make a list of good low-budget hotels around the world.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Needs the contribution of forumers who have stayed in such though. This thread should have taken off, but it hasn't...


----------

